# hi all!!



## wstephan (Aug 8, 2008)

hi all, my first post on here and hopfully many to come. I am not currently a TT owner but due to a windfall from splitting up with the missus thats hopefully gonna change, ( i knew she would come in handy some point). ideally searching for a 225 any colour aprt from green. Anyone with some handy tips would be much appreciated.
thanx in advance


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome best tip ever join the TTOC  Avoid silver (far too common :lol: )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and wellcome to the forum hope you get the car your looking for 

ps dont listen to wallsendmag he's colour blind only see's the world in black & white :roll: 
pps andy you will be at the back of 3 silver tts on sunday leaving from our house :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

wstephan said:


> hi all, my first post on here and hopfully many to come. I am not currently a TT owner but due to a windfall from splitting up with the missus thats hopefully gonna change, ( i knew she would come in handy some point). ideally searching for a 225 any colour aprt from green. Anyone with some handy tips would be much appreciated.
> thanx in advance


What do you mean............not GREEN :evil: Welcome to the forum :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello,

Lots of silver out there, because they're popular and don't show swirl marks.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi and welcome

plenty of used ones around, check the for sale section, usually guarantees well looked after cars

 mine included  another shameless plug


----------



## wstephan (Aug 8, 2008)

Ouch!! Typical, my first post and i upset someone, sorry mike!! I do like the colour on yours honestly but my personal preference is silver.


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike753TT said:


> wstephan said:
> 
> 
> > hi all, my first post on here and hopfully many to come. I am not currently a TT owner but due to a windfall from splitting up with the missus thats hopefully gonna change, ( i knew she would come in handy some point). ideally searching for a 225 any colour aprt from green. Anyone with some handy tips would be much appreciated.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

I like Green actually :wink:


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

wstephan said:


> Ouch!! Typical, my first post and i upset someone, sorry mike!! I do like the colour on yours honestly but my personal preference is silver.


Hey you haven't upset me, get the colour you want and enjoy :wink:


----------

